
NY Fed's $40 Billion Iraqi Money Trail - Yahoo Finance - pdx
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/NY-Feds-40-Billion-Iraqi-cnbc-839766133.html;_ylt=ArrqfbaofLsaRXidfkxcQ_u7YWsA;_ylu=X3oDMTE1ZW12ZTluBHBvcwM4BHNlYwN0b3BTdG9yaWVzBHNsawN3ZXNoaXBwZWRiaWw-?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=5&asset=&ccode=
======
pdx

        On one billion-dollar run, Basel used garbage trucks to throw the insurgents off 
        the trail. "I hired garbage trucks, and in the back of the garbage truck you had 
        $1 billion dollars." 
    

He used a different driver every time, used cell phone jammers so nobody could
report his position, and rode the whole way with his pistol pointed at the
driver. That sounds like a movie. Definitely somebody who knows how to
overcome problems.

